# lowering kit for a pathfinder



## MRPROMAX (May 1, 2005)

ive been searching high and low...anyone know where i can find some. all i find are kits to raise the the truck.


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

MRPROMAX said:


> ive been searching high and low...anyone know where i can find some. all i find are kits to raise the the truck.


Just for curiousity, I looked and couldn't find anything either. Best bet is to call a local shop that does suspension or give Xzibit @ Pimp My Ride a call. :thumbup:


----------



## ak47m203 (Apr 24, 2005)

ohh no not pimp my ride, it will be like a ricer suv, did see what they have done to a new 4 runner it's f'king ugly. maybe overhaul it better.




NPath said:


> Just for curiousity, I looked and couldn't find anything either. Best bet is to call a local shop that does suspension or give Xzibit @ Pimp My Ride a call. :thumbup:


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

You can loosen up the torsion bars, get it realigned if possible, and get different coil springs for the rear. I'd say you could safely drop it about 2" and not have too many problems.


----------



## MRPROMAX (May 1, 2005)

88pathoffroad said:


> You can loosen up the torsion bars, get it realigned if possible, and get different coil springs for the rear. I'd say you could safely drop it about 2" and not have too many problems.


thanx man, have any clue where i can find them...any company names?


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Coil Spring Specialties in California does custom coil springs. Otherwise, modify some stock ones or some from a different vehicle, like a Jeep Grand Cherokee.


----------



## MRPROMAX (May 1, 2005)

DAMN MAN CALI....im in nyc


----------



## reeg420 (May 8, 2005)

pretty sure they are available on airbagit.com......i know ive seen springs for the pathfinder because for a long time i looked for an airbag kit.


----------



## reeg420 (May 8, 2005)

reeg420 said:


> pretty sure they are available on airbagit.com......i know ive seen springs for the pathfinder because for a long time i looked for an airbag kit.


oik maybe not i just checked it out. i did see springs or something for the front to lower it 2 " and somebody else up top talked about removing the torsion bars ive heard about that too. well good luck. my airbags go in in 2 weeks yeah.


----------



## Derogate (Apr 30, 2005)

reeg420 said:


> oik maybe not i just checked it out. i did see springs or something for the front to lower it 2 " and somebody else up top talked about removing the torsion bars ive heard about that too. well good luck. my airbags go in in 2 weeks yeah.


NOT REMOVE the torsion bars. that might be kind of bad. lol. you just want to loosen them.


----------



## reeg420 (May 8, 2005)

Derogate said:


> NOT REMOVE the torsion bars. that might be kind of bad. lol. you just want to loosen them.


Maybe.....i dont know much about the pathfinders yet i just got one. i have heard about the torsion bars by a tech at my work. dont know i get the whole setup with the airbags. they said to loosen up top i just read it. but the tech at my work said remove the rear torsion bars for a 2" drop. maybe hes full of shit. im not too familiar with rear wheel drive suv's yet. or maybe its because mine is just RWD.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

There's no such thing as "rear torsion bars" on a Nissan. They're only in the front.


----------



## chansen (Feb 7, 2005)

Perhaps you have the wrong vehicle. You can always trade it in on a station wagon.


----------



## rocc (Jun 1, 2006)

i just found a site that sold lowering coils for nissan pathfinders. its at [http://www.4x4parts.com]. if you do get them tell me how they are. i was thinking of getting them for my pathfinder as well.


----------



## AMR40509 (May 29, 2006)

chansen said:


> Perhaps you have the wrong vehicle. You can always trade it in on a station wagon.



Isn't that what a 2X4 Pathfinder is? ;-)


----------



## jorgecar (Jun 15, 2006)

MRPROMAX said:


> ive been searching high and low...anyone know where i can find some. all i find are kits to raise the the truck.


MRPROMAX,
Try visiting www.kingsprings.com.au
Per a quote I received 2 weeks ago from them, they have both lowering (+15% spring rate, 1" drop) and raised springs (+25% spring rate, 1 - 1 1/2" raise) at AUD$175 per axle (USD$130 a pair) and there's also an EHD rear kit in case you like to drive loaded full of gear as they do in the outback.

I still haven't made up my mind, waiting on my 2007 Pathy to be delivered and after some driving I'll decide which way to go. 
Raised "Off-road look" or lowered with some "bling"...but nothing over the top, just bigger 20" rims and the like.


----------

